# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  2 تا سوال در مورد ثبت نام در کنکور

## Sina98

سلام...
دو تا سوال دارم در مورد ثبت نام که تا حدودی جوابشون رو میدونم ولی گفتم اینجا هم بپرسم.
1- من دانشجو دانشگاه آزاد هستم .برای این مورد کد نظام وظیفه کدومه؟
2- قبلا تو ثبت نام از ما فقط سال اخذ مدرک های سوم و پیش میخواستن اما الان تاریخ دقیق با روز و ماه میخوان . از کجا این تاریه دقیق رو پیدا کنم؟؟رو کارنامه نوشته؟
ممنون

----------

